# FreeNAS 9.10 (based on FreeBSD 10.3) shutdown from GUI reboots instead



## kyp (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi,

Apologies in advance if this is posted in the wrong forum section.

I'm a first time user running a FreeNAS 9.10 (based on FreeBSD 10.3) system, on a Supermicro X10SL7-F mobo and getting a weird and annoying issue where after initiating a shutdown via the GUI it is sporadically rebooting instead - it looks like the shutdown sequence is being interrupted in these instances. 

I've tried the FreeNAS forum and also consulted Supermicro tech support but haven't made much progress.  One of the things that tech support have suggested is blacklisting the MEI driver per http://www.supermicro.com/support/faqs/faq.cfm?faq=16767.

I haven't managed to figure out how to do such a thing in FreeBSD.
When I use `kldstat`, I do not see MEI module driver actually running.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Has anyone experienced a similar issue?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## ab2k (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi,

1. FAQ from supermicro that you have posted is for Fedora Linux. In FreeBSD there is no MEI module on how i remember.
2. You have supplied a picture with left and right - can you please tell - at left you have done shutdown(8) by hands on console ? or it's just sometimes working from FreeNAS GUI and sometimes not working as shown at right picture ?

Small addition: BIOS of motherboard is updated to last version ? can you try to reset BIOS to factory defaults and try again, I had such problem with supermicro boards and my problem lied in incorrect BIOS setting in power management.


----------



## kyp (Jun 14, 2016)

Thanks for the reply ab2k.

1. If there is no MEI module in FreeBSD, then that would explain why I haven't had any luck .  The Supermicro tech support had no experience in FreeBSD - so when asked if that FAQ entry was relevant, he indicated that it was.  This is important information.
2. Sorry, the screen-shots were captured from IPMI console during shut downs initiated from FreeNAS GUI.  I haven't tested shutdown from console too many times to have any real indication if the behavior is different.

Originally, I had updated BIOS and IPMI firmware to the latest versions.  But because it was a relatively new build, I wasn't sure if new BIOS was the cause.  So downgraded and performed a series of tests with varying system uptimes and had mixed results - I managed to reproduce the issue with 15 min uptime (kinda weird, I know).

I'm going to go back to the latest BIOS and IPMI firmware versions and repeat some testing (with BIOS set to default).
Could the issue be related to some Wake On LAN setting in FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 14, 2016)

This is probably one of the few boards SuperMicro has that wasn't tested with FreeBSD:
http://www.supermicro.nl/support/resources/OS/C222.cfm

For future reference, I highly recommend checking the compatibility list before buying.


----------



## kyp (Jun 14, 2016)

I hear you.  In hindsight it would have been smarter to have done so (and normally I would have) - in this case the board was highly recommended on the FreeNAS forum by experienced users.
I suppose just because it hasn't been formally tested doesn't mean it's not compatible - but agreed, it makes things a lot easier.
So I appreciate any help I can get.


----------



## ab2k (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi, again, no I don't think that wake on lan feature interfere with this. You must be looking for options of ACPI in BIOS. Also please try to shutdown system from console by using `shutdown -p now` command to check how it will turn off, probably FreeNAS itself not doing it right.


----------



## kyp (Jun 14, 2016)

The default ACPI BIOS settings are:
- High Precision Timer: Enabled
- ACPI Sleep State: S3 only (Suspend to RAM)
- Headless Mode: Disabled
- WHEA Support: Enabled

I'll try shutdown from the console and see.
Thanks again.


----------



## kyp (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi,

I've now completed additional testing (for UPTIME ~ 15-17 min):

- 10 x from console shell (shutdown -p now): 1 x FAIL, 9 x PASS
- 10 x from GUI: 4 x FAIL, 6 x PASS

It looked like I had some conclusive result but with final test from console, the system did a re-boot instead.
I think it might be related to ACPI but not sure exactly.
Is there any additional troubleshooting that you can suggest?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## kyp (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi,

I've now done some further testing with a standard FreeBSD 10.3 install (to USB disk) - no FreeNAS.
After multiple attempts (~20) to try to reproduce the effect with varying UPTIME, I could not.

So in the end I think I'll have to go back to FreeNAS to get them to analyse further - now that I have further important info.
You can close this thread and thanks to the community for the help.


----------

